# First Dry Fly Action of the Year!



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddy and I hit a small spring creek in Eastern Utah last Friday (March 20). Due to all the warm weather lately there were plenty of bugs flying around. We even saw about 10 cicadas crawling around on the trees! We both caught quite a few fish all day long, so the long drive to get to the stream was well worth it.
Here's are some views from the beginning of the day as we approached our starting point:


The stream is quite small, but holds a good amount of browns and rainbows. In some spots the trees and bushes along the river make it tough to make a good cast. I probably lost at least a dozen flies during this trip...but, it was hard to get too frustrated considering all the fun we were having in such a beautiful area. 



Here's a few fish that we encountered during the day:


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a fun little creek. Been wanting to go up there all winter. You may have just put me over the edge. Those trout are purty and looking healthy!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've wanted to go there for years! Nice pics.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> I've wanted to go there for years! Nice pics.


It's a very long drive, but well worth it. A great spring fishery. Tons of dry fly action. I bet the cicadas will be going strong by mid April...they are going to be early this year.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

smoothie said:


> My buddy and I hit a small spring creek in Eastern Utah last Friday (March 20). Due to all the warm weather lately there were plenty of bugs flying around. We even saw about 10 cicadas crawling around on the trees! We both caught quite a few fish all day long, so the long drive to get to the stream was well worth it.
> Here's are some views from the beginning of the day as we approached our starting point:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful water and fish! Love it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow. Thanks for sharing.


----------

